# bouquets en plomb



## fedex84

Bonjour à tous,
je dois traduire cette phrase "les toirs sont gracieusement contournés aux angles, décorés de mansardes à croisillons sculptés et des bouquets en plomb sur les pignons".
Je comprends pas la signification de "bouquets en plomb sur le pignon". Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Merci!

Buongiorno a tutti!
devo tradurre questa frase ""les toirs sont gracieusement contournés aux angles, décorés de mansardes à croisillons sculptés et des bouquets en plomb sur les pignons".
Ho cercato "bouquets en plombs" ed è un motivo ornamentale di copertura in stile gotico, tipico del XIX secolo. Il mio problema è come renderlo in italiano? "ornamenti in piombo"? oppure lascio bouquets en plomb e metto la nota in cui spiego cosa sono?

Grazie in anticipo a tutti!


----------



## plantin

C'est un motif ornemental de toiture d'origine gothique mais très en vogue dans la première moitié du XIXème siècle.
voir ici (figures 4 et 5): http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Dicti...ure_française_du_XIe_au_XVIe_siècle/Plomberie


----------



## fedex84

merci beaucoup!


----------



## PRaymond

Quand on dit bouquets, on veut parler de fleurs; par conséquent, "bouquets en plomb" signifie :bouquets de fleurs faits en plomb. Je pense que le deuxième mot de la phrase est plutôt "trottoirs", pas toirs.
[...]


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Fedex, ciao Raymond,

Diciamo piuttosto: "les *toits* sont gracieusement contournés aux angles, décorés de mansardes à croisillons sculptés et de (senza la "s") bouquets en plomb sur les pignons".

"Les bouquets en plomb" sono (cf  TLFi):

C.−  Spécialement
1. ARCHIT. ,,Élément de décoration gothique en forme de fleur de  lys, mais à feuilles latérales recourbées vers le haut`` (Barb.-Card.  1963) :
7. De gros bouquets de plomb d'un enjolivement touffu se  dressaient à chaque angle de ces toits d'un bleu violâtre, où par places  luisait joyeusement le soleil. T. Gautier, Le Capitaine Fracasse,1863,  p. 88.​
Guarda:  http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Dicti...hitecture_française_du_XIe_au_XVIe_siècle/Épi.  In italiano, mi fa pensare a  guglie, cuspidi,  pinnacoli.

Più, non posso 

Matou


----------



## ilmath

Cosa ne pensate tutti di "guglie floreali in piombo" ?
baci dalla Corsica


----------



## fedex84

ilmath said:


> Cosa ne pensate tutti di "guglie floreali in piombo" ?
> baci dalla Corsica



Non so.. la guglia in realtà è un'estremità, una punta o uno spuntone.
Fa troppo schifo se metto "elementi gotici in piombo a forma di fiori?"


----------



## lingpil

fedex84 said:


> Fa troppo schifo se metto "elementi gotici in piombo a forma di fiori?"


Niente affatto. Perché questi elementi si trovano sul pignone suppongo che si tratta piuttosto di semplici altorilievi che di vere sculture. "Elementi floreali" o "motivi floreali in piombo" dovrebbe essere capito, perlomeno par gli specialisti. E onestamente credo che anche gli altri lettori lo comprenderanno.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
secondo il Larousse (vedi qui) _bouquet_ significa “_Sorte de fleuron terminant les pinacles, les clochetons, etc., de l'époque gothique_.” Credo che la traduzione corretta di _fleuron_ sia *fiorone - *vedi qui la definizione francese nel dizionario citato da matoupaschat al #3 e qui nel dizionario Treccani:
*3.* In architettura, motivo decorativo consistente nella riproduzione plastica o pittorica, variamente stilizzata, di un grosso fiore; in partic. sono così chiamati quelli usati nell’architettura gotica, come ornamento di membrature architettoniche, soprattutto come terminazione di cuspidi. 
A titolo di curiosità segnalo di aver trovato la frase di esempio contenuta nel TLFi, estratta da _Le Capitaine Fracasse (De gros bouquets de plomb…_) tradotta “*Grossi e fitti ciuffi di ornamenti di piombo*”.

Ancora ciao a tutti,
nel frattempo ho trovato una diversa versione del Capitan Fracassa, che traduce in modo letterale “Grossi mazzi di fiori di piombo…”. A questo punto fedex84 ha solo l'imbarazzo della scelta...


----------

